# Did Someone Say Salmon Thursday??



## Devo1 (Dec 2, 2021)

Had a couple of sides of east coast salmon. Decided to smoke them. 
Using my very secret salmon brine they went into the salmon brining container on Tuesday night. 







Sat in the fridge over night on Wednesday.






Getting all ready for that smoker feeling.






Out to the smoker where its warmer inside






Getting nice and smoky 






Going to rest after smoking all afternoon.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 2, 2021)

Man that looks delicious. Heck of a job


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 2, 2021)

Nice, that looks really good...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 2, 2021)

That looks super top secret good!!!!

Great job!


----------



## sandyut (Dec 2, 2021)

Looks great!  Good work!


----------



## DougE (Dec 2, 2021)

Man, that salmon looks good!


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 2, 2021)

I hope I get you for the gift exchange.  I'll take some smoked salman


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 3, 2021)

That looks great!  Talk about a lot of Salmon I watched Man on Fire last night that 
J
 JeffShoaf
 told me about.  They had a ton of salmon cooking on sticks around a fire.


----------



## Devo1 (Dec 3, 2021)

Cool
I live on the Canadian side of the border from grand portage casino on the American side. Every year they would have Rendezvous Days. The natives would smoke Lake Superior lake trout that way. Pretty tasty.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2021)

Looks delicious!
Nice setup too!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2021)

Are we not men. We are Devo. 

Salmon looks really good from my screen. Nice Job

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## OldSmoke (Dec 3, 2021)

Smoked salmon, our favorite for sure. Yours looks beautiful!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2021)

That Salmon looks Outstanding, Devo!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------

